# Contact info for game footages this past weekend



## SoccerMom05 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi.. anyone have the contact info for the company that was filming this past weekend at ECNL National Event? Thank you so much


----------



## Buckyballer (Nov 11, 2019)

Company was High Soccer Video. Here are the details from the email I got:


Team Package Example from our *30 feet tall* cameras:





Individual Package Example:   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBFt4N2mEic&list=UUZbYUkjOuAMozwYgcfS1Jtw





Highlight for College Example:






To schedule a game all you have to do is email to highsoccervideo@gmail.com
the following information:
Park Name:
Team Name:
Boys or Girls team age:
Date and Time of game(s):
Field Number:


Thanks
Julian Lipovestky
(909) 638-7142
highsoccervideo.com
highsoccervideo@gmail.com


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thank you so much


----------

